# Swift 2012 range



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Just spotted that Swift have now updated their website with the new 2012 models.

http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/motorhomes


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MJ*

Ooooh I am liking the sound of the 180 BHP engine - my 157 bhp goes like the clappers so another 23 bhp should really open up!

Russell


----------

